# Kid reservation LaMancha "Hera" due Feb 8th



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I kinda couldn't wait any longer to post this!
The doe I reserved a doe kid from is due in exactly 30 days.
This starts the count down for me waking up and going 30,29,28.......8.7,6....2:dance:

I'm super excited! I can't wait to post kids on here!
The doe is due with triplets and has been known to kid around day 145, so February 8 is day 145.
This will be the does FORTH batch of triplets!!!
The doe is SGCH Three Bridges VCT Hera LA 91


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my that's one stunning girl!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thinking pink! She's gorgeous!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice! Love her coloring! Sending pink vibes your way. May I ask what farm she's from? I'd love to see more pics of their goats.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

and happy birthday! :birthday: I think, right? lol


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

oh she is SWEET looking! I cant wait to see what she produces-I so hope she throws pink for you!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks goatiegurl*Oh for remembering! Yes today is my Birthday! (edit: I didnt know there was a thread about it lol)
I did forget to say she NEEDS to have:kidred::kidred:.
The breeder has reserved the first one for themselves.
The breeder is Three Bridges Lamanchas in Chatsworth NJ.
Here is a link to their website- www.threebridgeslamancha.com
The doe "Confidential" is my 2nd choice, due around the same day.
I will post pics of sire and all that later.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice looking doe! Hope she gives you a nice doeling.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well then she'd better have :kidred::kidred: or :kidred::kidred::kidred: ! :laugh: What has she had in the past?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is a beautiful looking doe. Can't wait to see the girls. lol


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats, she is pretty, pretty, pretty! And Happy Birthday! Wouldn't a doe kid be a nice belated birthday gift? (Whispers to doe...)


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Being that today is just about over I'm not counting today.
Only 2 more weeks!!!
I can't wait!
Hoping for :kidred::kidred::kidred: or :kidred::kidred::kidblue:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Just 7 more days!!! Now I'm really getting excited!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I hope she's got at least two does in there!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo! You must post MANY PICTURES! :dance:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Today is day 147!! Any day now!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting, keep us posted...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Love her coloring. Thinking pink for you.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Tell that girl it's time to let those babies out!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Getting close!!! The breeder messaged me a few hours ago and said she's guessing kids will be tonight or tomorrow morning! Could I be any more excited?! Just need 2 lil does from her.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Any kids yet??? I am excited for you!!!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

peggy said:


> Any kids yet??? I am excited for you!!!


Yes!! She kidded last night at 10pm with 2 beautiful doelings!
I posted it in "birth announcements". heres the link- http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/hera-kidded-doe-twins-140303/

Also more pics will be posted to my FB page later today. Then again to TGS sometime after (I'm not on here often). The link is down below.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I know the breeder personally -- she isnt far from me (or wasnt since recently I moved a bit further south).

congrats on your new doeling - so glad she had two doelings just like was ordered


----------

